# I have 4 frozen Whitings(fish)



## Rom (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,

My parents went fishing and caught lots of Whiting, which they froze straight away (bcos they had too many), then they gave me 4 of them cleaned of decent size with the head.

Just wondering does anyone have some really fan dangle way to cook whole Whiting?

I have a couple of plain ways, one involves curry powder and one involves flour. So just looking for some TNT recipes if possible.

They are still in the freezer until I decide what to do with them.

Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2007)

How big are they each.. in pounds??


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 18, 2007)

FRY FRY FRY!!!  To me that is the only fish to fry!  A very light dry breading with cornmeal in it.

My 2 favorite beers to drink with that is Budweiser or FREE!


----------



## Rom (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm pounds i don't have any idea. Probably a kilo all up, which i think that is your pound roughly.

They aren't huge thats for sure, probably bit over 30cm (by decent size i meant that for me, they are a nice size and bigger than what they usually get lol)
How big are the Whiting is your parts?


----------



## jet (Dec 18, 2007)

1 kg = 2.2 lbs


----------



## Rom (Dec 18, 2007)

bigrhino2 said:


> FRY FRY FRY!!!  To me that is the only fish to fry!  A very light dry breading with cornmeal in it.
> 
> My 2 favorite beers to drink with that is Budweiser or FREE!



Yep thats what I was going to do  my used to make it dipped in eggs with breadcrumbs that had parsley, salt and garlic in it.

otherwise dip in flour, i like Blackfish fillets like this

FREE! ?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2007)

The Whiting I am familiar with would run 2 lbs. max. It sounds like we are talking about the same fish. So my first choice would be take the head off, and either filet or butterfly then fry the fish. Or you could poach the fish just a bit, remove the flesh and make "crab cakes". Or you could cook the fish in a sauce. Maybe like sauce piquant served with/over rice. My favorite pick would be fried. They are pretty good while hot. I don't care for the fish when cold.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rom (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah cold fish is not appetising at all.


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 18, 2007)

We have a fish fry every year at church and I go through 100 lbs or about 42kilos.  I use a dry cornmeal mix with salt and pepper to drag them through.  You can dip them in milk or eggs buy batter may get to thick.


----------



## Rom (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW thats a lotta fish


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2007)

The only thing about frying the whole fish is how to deal with bones latter. I thought whiting has a lot of bones, unless I am mistaken. Fried does sound good though


----------



## bigrhino2 (Dec 18, 2007)

Whiting has very soft bones.  You won't even notice most of them.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 19, 2007)

One way would be to put some herbs, slices of citrus, and slices of onions (yep onions) into the cavity and bake.  Then would cover with a bit of a sauce made of tomatoes.  

Whiting, if we are talking about the same fish I used to catch, will be tasty that way.


----------



## Rom (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm in the cavity u say, does it matter if they are really really big?


----------



## auntdot (Dec 19, 2007)

have done it with 14 pound striped bass.


----------



## Rom (Dec 19, 2007)

i made a bad typo, I meant to say does it matter if they *aren't* really really big?

Sorry!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 19, 2007)

it will be fine. they sound just the right size


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, fried whiting is fantastic.

+1 to the light dry breading with cornmeal.

Try adding some hot sauce to the outside of the fish before you apply the breading. 

Lousiana "hot fish" almost always denotes fried whiting with hot sauce. It is very nearly a religious experience to eat, when done properly.


EDIT:  To fry, filet the fish first.  It'll make it a million times easier.


----------

